# Favorite Smelling Deodorant



## littleemily (Sep 29, 2006)

I was just thinking the other day, that I haven't found a deodorant scent that I'm really very happy with. I've been using Dove but the baby powder scent causes me a headache if I workout and it gets stronger. So, what are everyone's favorite deodorant scents?


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 29, 2006)

I only use unscented ............. otherwise the scent mixes my personal scent and to me, it just smells funky all day long!!!


----------



## mm_style (Sep 29, 2006)

dove cool moisture .. its cucumber melon scented i &lt;3 it


----------



## anne7 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mitchum for Women in the Shower scent is my favorite, very clean smelling. Oh, and get the gel formula, it takes a bit longer to dry, but its worth it for how well it works in staying dry/smelling nice.


----------



## christina.maria (Sep 30, 2006)

secret makes something called velvet powder

it smells so good/weird for a deodorant. love it &lt;3


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *littleemily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just thinking the other day, that I haven't found a deodorant scent that I'm really very happy with. I've been using Dove but the baby powder scent causes me a headache if I workout and it gets stronger. So, what are everyone's favorite deodorant scents?



I have the same problem. I get so nauseated from the smell of deodorants but I've never found an unscented one strong enough for me. Right now though I am using Secret Platinum in powder scent. It's pretty tolerable.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 30, 2006)

i'll take whatever, but i remember this one time my ex loved the smell of my deoderant and would always ask to smell LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 30, 2006)

Secret...something Pear.


----------



## Maja (Sep 30, 2006)

Adidas Fresh.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only use unscented ............. otherwise the scent mixes my personal scent and to me, it just smells funky all day long!!! I'm finding that true for me as well. I use Almay unscented gel. it's great!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 30, 2006)

Degree Solid in "Shower Clean" it's the only thing I will buy haha!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only use unscented ............. otherwise the scent mixes my personal scent and to me, it just smells funky all day long!!! I like it unscented too.


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 30, 2006)

Secret Platinum in Vanilla Sparkle


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 2, 2006)

Any of the fragrances from Secret


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 2, 2006)

I absolutely love (and won't use anything BUT) Secret Platinum Invisible Solid in Glacier Mist. It's the best smelling deodorant I've ever used!

I LOVE Speed Stick Gel in Aqua Sport for my husband, John. Better than any cologne I've ever smelled LOL!


----------



## meiling (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only use unscented ............. otherwise the scent mixes my personal scent and to me, it just smells funky all day long!!! i feel the exact same way! especially if i decide to wear perfume it all mixes and it just doesnt seem right.


----------



## NinaSC05 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dove Cucumber Melon


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

im using speed stick in melon


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 6, 2007)

I prefer unscented, but right now I'm using Old Spice arctic reef, or something like that, and it smells really nice.


----------



## han (Jan 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *christina.maria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif secret makes something called velvet powderit smells so good/weird for a deodorant. love it &lt;3

that's the one i use, when you get hot it brings the scent out more and it smells good, how weird is that


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

Dove Radiant Silk. It smells so good, and helps razor burn.


----------



## danegr01 (Jan 6, 2007)

Secret Platinum in Botanical Silk...I love earthy/flowery scents and it complements my shower spray so...yum!


----------



## dj_eleven (Jan 7, 2007)

I love dove deodorant in Fresh. I think the smell is awesome.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ill use any kind with melon smell


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Davids Natural or Arm &amp; Hammer, both unscented.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 7, 2007)

i used to have ladyspeedstick in Fresh Orchard or something and it smelled really good.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 7, 2007)

LadySpeedstick in Powder Fresh!


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

Favorite is DOVE-original powder. I heard Secret gives you dark armpits..


----------



## LFEIZGUD (Feb 2, 2007)

Secret in vanilla sparkle.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 2, 2007)

I use guys deodorant cuz I find it to work better and it also smells better. I use Speed Stick 24/7 Fresh Rush.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 2, 2007)

Ushuaia makes some yummy deodorant with papaya( i don't recommend it though, smelling good is the only thing this deodorant does, sigh).


----------



## monniej (Feb 2, 2007)

dove powder scent. i love the smell of baby powder and lotion.


----------



## dime (Feb 3, 2007)

I use Dove Radiant Silk


----------



## AquaBlu (Feb 3, 2007)

dove cool moisture or secret lily


----------



## MakeUpYourMind (Feb 3, 2007)

lady speed stick 24/7 fresh fusion

smells really good!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 3, 2007)

I love Calvin Klein CK one - deodorant


----------



## Oh_no_not_this_ (Feb 4, 2007)

secret vanilla


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 4, 2007)

I once got a free sample of Dove deodorant with a cucumber scent, it was awesome!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

I haven't noticed unscented deodorant before, and I hate wearing deodorant that smells stronger or just downright weird after a couple of hours...I will have to look for the u/s!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Secret Platinum in Vanilla Sparkle Yes, Vanilla Sparkle!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 11, 2007)

I love teen spirit sweet strawberry. Even though I'm no longer a teenager it smells so nice and matches my favorite strawberry dauiri body lotion.


----------



## oolala26 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've tried so many...but the best working and smelling is by far Soft &amp; Dri Powerstripe+DriTec in Passion Flower. Keeps you nice and dry and it smells fabulous. The scent fades after a while though for those of you who are worried about it mixing with your perfume. Try it!


----------

